# how many & what kind of roms for the TPRIME



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

HELLO does anyone have a up to date list of ROMs for the TPRIME ? greatly appreciate your advice & help thanks


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

- "stock" ROMs (like Primeval)
- "stock-based" ROMs (like Virtuous Prime & Primalicious)
- "aosp-based" ROMs (AOKP, CM9 Nightlies, CNA Nightlies)


----------



## jdeoxys (Apr 25, 2012)

AOKP/cornerstone is the way to go. Once you go AOKP, you'll never go back.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

jdeoxys said:


> AOKP/cornerstone is the way to go. Once you go AOKP, you'll never go back.


AOKP cornerstone is pretty nice, really good start though. I like some of the ASUS apps, and cornerstone still has some bugs that it needs to get worked out, like some apps trying to be in tablet mode while in cornerstone.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

Im breaking the prime ice got a galaxy nexus and it runs gummynex. Was wanting to know if gummy rom for prime is good? Gummyon my phone was perfect forme. Bought to unlock and root this bad boy


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

RAZNKANE said:


> Im breaking the prime ice got a galaxy nexus and it runs gummynex. Was wanting to know if gummy rom for prime is good? Gummyon my phone was perfect forme. Bought to unlock and root this bad boy


I didn't run it long but gummy was pretty smooth on the prime.


----------



## 1977luismig (May 27, 2012)

AOKP for the speed, and for utmost app and game compatibility


----------



## Vanto (Apr 25, 2012)

1 word only
AndroWook









Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erick0423 (Nov 26, 2011)

VirtousPrime for me!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## snicklet (Aug 3, 2011)

Vanto said:


> 1 word only
> AndroWook
> 
> 
> ...


yep.....tried them all and the wook is the best I've used and only use.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

